# Rocky Mountain Slayer 2017 - Steckachse fest



## Flo_BikeBalance (1. Juli 2019)

Liebe Leute,

ich hätte eine kurze Frage an euch, eventuell ist ja das Problem schon mal bei wem aufgetaucht.

Bei meinem Slayer Baujahr 2017 ist die hintere Steckachse komplett fest. Beim Versuch diese zu öffnen ist der Widerstand unnatürlich groß. Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass beim Versuch diese zu öffnen etwas kaputt geht. 
Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe ist die Steckachse in die rear Axle Nut, welche sich auf der Gegenseite befindet und ebenso die Aufnahme für das Schaltauge beinhaltet, geschraubt. Auf dieser Nut ist angezeichnet, dass diese entgegen der üblichen Drehrichtung, also ein Linksgewinde, festgezogen wird.

Gibt es in diesem Fall einen Trick wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann beziehungsweise hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Würd mir gern beim nächsten Platten einen Totalstillstand des Bikes ersparen. ;-)

Danke und Cheers
Flo


----------



## mrwulf (1. Juli 2019)

Hey Flo,

das Problem mit der Hinterachse hatte ich auch. Ist eine Kinderkrankheit bei diesem Jahrgang von allen Rockies. Meine Achse beim Instinct BC ist beim Versuch diese zu lösen gebrochen. Rocky hat die Befestigung ab 2019 vom Schaltauge geändert, sodass die Achse nicht mehr festgeht. Kannst Du auch nachrüsten, einfach ein neues Schaltauge mit Schraube bestellen. 

Hier der Tip von einem Rocky Product Manager zum Lösen

„...try taking 2 x 6mm allen keys. Stand behind the bike and turn them BOTH at the same time towards yourself (ie TIGHTENING the hanger nut, and loosening the axle) at the same time. You may be able to break the axle free that way.
Sorry about the headaches.“









						2018 Rocky Instinct?
					

BC edition or regular Instinct ? Who's getting what. I can't decide    Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




					forums.mtbr.com
				




Viel Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo_BikeBalance (2. Juli 2019)

Danke für die rasche Antwort!

Der Tipp hat leider nicht zur Lösung des Problems geführt bzw. dürfte da auch ein Denkfehler drinnen sein weil wenn ich beide Seiten zu mir ziehe und da ja die Schaltaugenschraube ein Linksgewinde ist würde ich so beide öffnen....
Naja hab's anders rum auch probiert und es hat auch nicht geklappt.
Werd mir wohl die Teile besorgen und dann endgültig versuchen die Achse locker zu bekommen...


----------



## Ev1denz (11. Juli 2019)

Was soll ich sagen, habe gerade genau das gleiche Problem an meinem RM Slayer Modell 2018 .

Die Steckachse musste aufgebohrt werden. Ob es mit der neuen klappt ist noch gar nicht sicher.


----------



## Joey12345 (12. Juli 2019)

Hatte ein Kumpel von mir beim 2018er Modell auch. 
Achse ist am Ende gebrochen weil festgefressen....


----------



## Ev1denz (13. Juli 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Hatte ein Kumpel von mir beim 2018er Modell auch.
> Achse ist am Ende gebrochen weil festgefressen....


Ach du Sch....
Und das bei einem so teueren Bike.
Ich bekomme heute meines zurück, bin gespannt.


----------



## AnalogAG (3. Juli 2021)

Ich habe bei meinem 2018er Instinct Alloy 70 aktuell das Problem, dass beim Versuch die Achse zu lösen die „axle nut“ rundgegedreht ist und jetzt nicht mehr packt.
Der Innensechskant auf der Seite der Achse ist in Ordnung, aber wenn ich versuche die Achse zu lösen, dann bekomme ich die Achse kaum bewegt und wenn, dann dreht sich dir „axle nut“ mit.
Was waren eure Lösungen?
Vielen Dank!
Philip


----------



## Ben-HD (3. Juli 2021)

Rohrzange - Kaputt ists ja eh schon.

Oder innen einen größeren Torx einschlagen, könnte auch gehen.


----------



## AnalogAG (3. Juli 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Rohrzange - Kaputt ists ja eh schon.


Das heißt, die axle nut so bearbeiten, dass man die mit einer Rohrpumpenzange packen kann und auf der anderen Seite die Achse rausschrauben?


----------



## Ben-HD (3. Juli 2021)

Würde ich machen. Mit einer guten Rohrzange oder Gripzange dürfte das nicht das Problem sein. Ich hab eine von Stahlwille, die packt zuverlässig zu.

Habe nach Detailbildern von 18er Instict geschaut, konnte aber nichts ganz Genaues finden. Hast du gerade Bilder zur Hand von beiden Seiten?


----------



## Ben-HD (3. Juli 2021)

Die ist es, oder?








						Parts
					

Based in North Vancouver, BC, Canada, Rocky Mountain Bicycles has been crafting premium performance mountain bikes since 1981.




					shop.bikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnalogAG (3. Juli 2021)

Ja, die ist es.

hier die Bilder von meinem Rad:


----------



## Ben-HD (3. Juli 2021)

Sieht so aus als wäre links noch intakt und rechts eine ordentliche Auflagefläche für eine gute Zange. So würde ich es machen.


----------



## AnalogAG (3. Juli 2021)

Ja, die linke Seite (in Fahrtrichtung) ist in Ordnung. Das ist der Kopf der Achse, richtig?
Die andere kaputte Seite ist die „axle nut“ oder?
Zu guter letzt: ich löse die Achse mit dem Inbus au der linken Seite gegen den Uhrzeigersinn?
Dann schaue ich mal, dass ich die rechte Seite mit einer Feile so abfeile, dass ich zwei plane gegenüberliegende Flächen habe, damit die Zangenbacken besser greifen…


----------



## Ben-HD (3. Juli 2021)

Den Linken einstecken, wenn die Verlängerung in den Himmel zeigt, nach vorne drehen.

Abfeilen kannst du, denke aber mit ner ordentlichen Zange gehts auch so.


----------



## AnalogAG (3. Juli 2021)

Danke, ich werde es versuchen und berichten.
Gibt es eine Empfehlung für einen Shop in Deutschland, wo ich dann die nötigen Ersatzteile bekomme?


----------



## Ben-HD (3. Juli 2021)

Von mir nicht, bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem dauerhaft zuverlässigen Shop. Niemand hats bisher länger als 1 Bestellung auf die Reihe bekommen. Wenn du nen Shop findest, sag Bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnalogAG (4. Juli 2021)

Also ich habe bisher keinen Erfolg gehabt. Mit meiner einfachen Wiha Rohrpumpenzange bekomme ich nicht genug Griff. Bebendem besteht das Risiko, dass man den Rahmen verkratzt.

Wenn ich mich mit dem Fuß auf den Inbusschlüssel auf der linken Seite stelle, dann tut sich da gar nichts…

Dann muss ich jetzt doch zu ner Werkstatt fahren um mir dort helfen zu lassen.

Danke


----------



## AnalogAG (4. Juli 2021)

So, habe mit dem Dremel die axle nut so an beiden Seiten abgeschliffen, dass ich mit einem Zangenschlüssel einen guten Griff habe.

Einer hat die axle nut fixiert und ich habe mich mit dem Fuß auf den Inbus in der Achse gestellt.
Dabei ist dann die Achse gebrochen und ich konnte danach die axle nut problemlos rausschrauben.
Sonst scheint nichts kaputt gegangen zu sein - Glück gehabt…


----------



## Ben-HD (4. Juli 2021)

Heidewitzka! Glückwunsch an dich, dass du es doch selbst hinbekommen hast 🤘


----------



## AnalogAG (4. Juli 2021)

Besten Dank für deine Hilfe, hast mir sehr geholfen.
Ersatzteile habe ich bei „bikewerker.de“ bestellt.
Gruß Philip


----------

